# Limewire refuse de se connecter!



## Netkoh (2 Septembre 2002)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelques jours, je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur limewire (la petite diode n'est pas verte mais toujours rouge).
Pourtant ça ne marche toujours pas après avoir mis la mise a jour en 2.5.5

Est-ce que je suis le seul dans ce cas? (je précise que je tourne sous os 9.2.2)

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2002)

Effectivement, je n'arrive pas non plus à me connecter. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Netkoh (3 Septembre 2002)

a bon chez toi aussi ça ne fonctionne pas?? quel misère! j'espere que ça ne va pas finir comme audiogalaxy..;
Et sur os X ça fonctionne limewire?

ça m'inquiète tout ça... vu qu'en plus sur iswipe je trouve tout mais impossibilité de télécharger c 'est super!!!!!

BREF...
@+


----------



## christphe (3 Septembre 2002)

salut
version 2.5.5 sous mac os 9.04 :ça marche sans problemes.
Par contre depuis 1 semaine, la peche est moins bonne (du moins en chanson française)


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2002)

Je parlais de Limewire sous OSX. Ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## dany (3 Septembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Je parlais de Limewire sous OSX. Ça ne fonctionne pas.  *



je suis sur mac os 10.2 et n'ai pas de pb avec limewire, mais
comme toujours, c'est plus ou moins facile en fonction de l'heure @+


----------



## woulf (4 Septembre 2002)

Aucun problème de connexion sous X, hier soir encore.

Je me demande dans quelle mesure on ne se connecte pas plus facilement lorsqu'on partage des fichiers, en tous cas, j'ai eu l'impression il y a quelques temps (2 mois) que je me connectais nettement plus facilement dès lors que je partageais un nombre "correct" de fichiers (ma biblio itunes). A essayer peut être.


----------



## iBooker (5 Septembre 2002)

Menu "affichage" -&gt; connexion
Tapez 208.239.76.100 puis "Ajouter"

Cela devrait résoudre le pb de connexion
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------

